# Q7 Turn signals



## grec745 (Jul 18, 2004)

where can i buy the stock turn signals that come on the Q7. i am doing a custom front bumper and want to use them. is the dealer the best bet for me?
thanks 
-Chris-


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 Turn signals (grec745)*

Q7 is too new to have any really on the used market or the aftermarkt. I'd suggest you go to the Audi dealer parts counter.


----------

